# Opes Prime, Mick Gatto's coming for ya!!!



## The Mint Man (8 April 2008)

I think this story is worthy of its own thread. 

After hearing about one story where someone has lost $1M worth of shares, I turned to my missus and said that if that were me I would be hiring someone to track these guys down in order to make them pay. And I don't mean asic or lawyers if you get my drift.
Well it seems there are others that did lose money in Opes Prime who think exactly like that.
Look out guys


> *Underworld figure starts collections business
> Shannon McRae in Melbourne *​
> Melbourne underworld identity Mick Gatto is today travelling overseas to track down cash from a failed investment company on behalf of his private clients - and he promises he has his own methods to make the company pay.
> 
> ...



Will be interesting to see how things pan out.

By the way if you want to contact arbitrations and mediations for assistance their number is 96503333, being from Melbourne I would say the prefix is 03.

Cheers


----------



## moneymajix (8 April 2008)

This whole debacle has the makings of a great movie.

Truth is stranger than fiction!

What would be a good title for the flick?


----------



## The Mint Man (8 April 2008)

How about 'arbitrations and mediations'


----------



## brty (8 April 2008)

'Stock Margins, Take the Money and Run'


----------



## moneymajix (8 April 2008)

*Re: Oh, Mickey!*

*Prime Defence*



Mick Gatto story of Opes Prime, 

*You can run, but you can't hide*


*
Prime Crime*


----------



## sam76 (8 April 2008)

Tranformers II - Revenge of Opes Prime


----------



## Prospector (8 April 2008)

Now that, is really scary.  Far scarier than ASIC!  

Underbelly II is on its way!

No, make that 'Underbelly Reloaded'


----------



## The Mint Man (8 April 2008)

Prospector said:


> Now that, is really scary.  Far scarier than ASIC!
> 
> Underbelly II is on its way!
> 
> No, make that 'Underbelly Reloaded'



Maybe us MFS investors should hire him, not a bad idea I recon!
What do you say Prospector?


----------



## justjohn (8 April 2008)

How about ......Beaten To A Pulp Fiction...........the uncut version


----------



## sam76 (8 April 2008)

Mick Gatto - the Prime number's up


----------



## sam76 (8 April 2008)

sam76 said:


> Mick Gatto - the Prime number's up




or Mick Gatto - don't do the prime if you can't do the time


----------



## moneymajix (8 April 2008)

*Re: Ya Numbers Up!*



> Mick Gatto - the Prime number's up







> Mick Gatto - don't do the prime if you can't do the time




Not bad!


----------



## moneymajix (8 April 2008)

Prime, Suspect.


----------



## Prospector (8 April 2008)

The Mint Man said:


> Maybe us MFS investors should hire him, not a bad idea I recon!
> What do you say Prospector?




Great idea Mint Man!  I am in


----------



## nomore4s (8 April 2008)

lol, just make sure you pay his bill when you get it:


----------



## adobee (9 April 2008)

they have a picture of Gatto flying into singapore in the fin review today.. word is that people are flying their wives and kids out in a real rush ..
i bet the arrogance of these directors will ease a bit when they deal with him !!!


----------



## metric (9 April 2008)

gatto is way out of his depth. low 6 figures will buy some pretty impressive grey matter and muscle of ex special forces personel. they would flick mick gatto and his band of drunken drug dealers away like a well rolled boogie.


----------



## doctorj (9 April 2008)

He's started a website according to The West - http://www.opescrimefund.com/


----------



## nomore4s (9 April 2008)

metric said:


> gatto is way out of his depth. low 6 figures will buy some pretty impressive grey matter and muscle of ex special forces personel. they would flick mick gatto and his band of drunken drug dealers away like a well rolled boogie.




I'm not sure how well his stand over tatics will work overseas either.

His "contacts" surely wouldn't have as much influence over there and not sure how much he could really intimidate a board of directors, in Melb maybe but overseas? I'm not so sure.


----------



## tigerboi (9 April 2008)

I would put my money of the mick gatto's of the world to get a better result than any lawyer,long overdue the shiny ar5e white shoe brigade get the message that robbing people blind wont be tolerated...(att:asic)

We have seen too many smarties move money here there put in in the wifes name go to jail come home to vacluse...a la adler style.what a dead set joke...

My take on this opes fiasco is they were  a sub- contractor(farm out?) of anz's making,which i would assume is not in the contract,so everyone should be gunning for anz.

This intervention by gatto is a sad indictment on the regulators,the opes prime mob should be in jail along with the liars in cnp.

I will watch this event with great interest...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 April 2008)

sam76 said:


> Tranformers II - Revenge of Opes Prime




lol

Thats a good one


----------



## adobee (9 April 2008)

nomore4s said:


> I'm not sure how well his stand over tatics will work overseas either.
> 
> His "contacts" surely wouldn't have as much influence over there and not sure how much he could really intimidate a board of directors, in Melb maybe but overseas? I'm not so sure.




I think you would be surprised.. I think there would be contacts in all sorts of spots.. spots like asio, fed police, the works.. this is just my opinion though..


----------



## rub92me (9 April 2008)

Ghattobusters! 
According to the media, so far the only individual suspected of wrongdoing is Mr Emini, and he's still in Australia, and so are the other directors as far as I'm aware. Not sure who this Mick Gatto is going to 'arbitrate'.


----------



## nioka (9 April 2008)

It's all a big con. He will get "subscriptions" from a few desperate people and that is the last we will hear of him with regards to Opes.


----------



## sam76 (9 April 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> lol
> 
> Thats a good one




I was waiting for someone to get that one


----------



## Trembling Hand (9 April 2008)

nioka said:


> It's all a big con. He will get "subscriptions" from a few desperate people and that is the last we will hear of him with regards to Opes.




Yep


----------



## metric (9 April 2008)

tigerboi said:


> I would put my money of the mick gatto's of the world to get a better result than any lawyer,long overdue the shiny ar5e white shoe brigade get the message that robbing people blind wont be tolerated...(att:asic)
> 
> We have seen too many smarties move money here there put in in the wifes name go to jail come home to vacluse...a la adler style.what a dead set joke...
> 
> ...




good post tigerboi. its a sad indictment of our laws and regulators when a drug dealing, murdering pimp has to stand up for the little guy. 

however crime is a relative thing...


----------

